# tjet spinning brushes



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey fellas i just started using a 9 volt battery to stare at the lil motors and saw that on some or most the brush will spin. some fast some not so fast.my question is should i bend the end of the tounge up so so it catches the the slot that i carved in the wizzard brush? or make a sharp crease in the tounge forming a catch for the brush. i just dont what to mess up a tuffy.i likem too much to deflower a virgin.i also realize that i need to increase tongue pressure to get more hp but the spinning thing i,m not so sure i like it.also let me say the 9 volt battery has opened my eyes to these lil cars.thanx for reading this it,s probably asked before too.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

There has been much debate on this topic. I like mine to spin. My timing system doesn't lie. I've notched the brushes so they won't spin, then ran with the brushes spinning. I've always gotten better e.t.'s out of a spinning brush car. I find that the brushes wear more evenly ( they don't cock over in the hole ) and the comm seems to like it better. These are just my observations during R&D. Others will disagree!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for that grig.i can see where the wearing would be even by spinning.hoping i didnt poke a beehive . think maybe i,ll adjust the tongue pressure accordingly and hope for the best(like a cool running tuffy).the tuning section on ht is my fav for the last few days. always good info/input!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tjetsgrig said:


> There has been much debate on this topic. I like mine to spin. My timing system doesn't lie. I've notched the brushes so they won't spin, then ran with the brushes spinning. I've always gotten better e.t.'s out of a spinning brush car. I find that the brushes wear more evenly ( they don't cock over in the hole ) and the comm seems to like it better. These are just my observations during R&D. Others will disagree!!


I agree, I think it's mostly because when you notch the brushes you are losing precious contact area...take a Radio Shack or similar pocket microscope and magnify a scored line - it looks like the rocky walls of the Grand Canyon, the brush spring is only gonna touch the peaks. If you start with good flat faces on both sides, spinning isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Careful with the pressure! On stock tjets, you want as much pressure as possible, but did you mention that this is an original tuffy? I have found that they do NOT respond well to too much pressure. The brush springs on a tuffy are already stiffer because they are silver plated. Too much pressure actually slowed mine down and made them run hotter...

--rick


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

Right-on about the stiffer brush springs on TO's. Totally different animal than the solid coppers.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> On stock tjets, you want as much pressure as possible...


 I haven't found this to be true. Adjusting brush tension, from the little I've done, seems to be a balancing act between too much and too little pressure. Too much and the car runs tight and hot. Too little and you don't get good electrical flow.

I remember the good old days on the DL when the subject of spinning brushes came up. Guys were pulling out physics books to prove their point. It was quite a show. I don't think either side of the argument ever gave in.

Joe


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for comming back with your experience fellas. i went with some wizzard hockey puck type brushes and with adjustment to relieve some of the pressure i was able to get this tuffy to excelerate nicely with a nice coasting attitude.but what means the most to me is to have this bad boy running cool as the other side of the pillow!! now i just gotta deciede on a body. just got a 67 chevelle blk(modelmotoring type)its gonna need some serious choppin to make it look respectable to me.its back to the bench for a carving session tonite.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Guys were pulling out physics books to prove their point. It was quite a show. I don't think either side of the argument ever gave in.
> 
> Joe


I don't need any physics books to know how to set my brushes up, my timing system told me everything I needed to know!

You're right Joe, I was witness to quite a few of those debates! It was very entertaining, to say the least!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> my timing system told me everything I needed to know!


Hallelujah! Better words were never written. If my podium placement percentage was as simple as making the right choice between spinning brushes versus non spinning brushes I'd be one happy racer!

The first thing I'd do with an original Tuff One would be to put in JL or Dash magnets and JBs or Wizzard copper compound brushes. I've never met a silver TJet brush I liked for anything other than drag racing. I even prefer the JL domed copper brushes to the domed silver Aurora ones.


----------



## BrentCorvette (Jun 11, 2008)

Just bend the toungue a little bit at a time until you get the brush tension just right.
I personally dont think it makes a difference if the brushes don't spin, as long as they aren't hung up they should be fine.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i use notched and bevelled brushes. but i don't compete,so i can tune as i like.i don't think most clubs would allow them.i have heard of putting an x in the brush,to prevent it from spinning,as the guy who posted the technique thought spinning brushes were slower.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Spinning brushes: They are best for road racing when not spinning. But it takes a good break-in period to get them to their maximum performance. For top flight drag racing, you don't have time to break them in so a spinning brush is better than a non broken-in stationary brush. IMHO...


----------

